# Government to implement stricter Vaping Laws/Regulations/TAX in SA - Please sign the petition!



## Johan Marais (15/5/18)

This has an Impact on all Vapers, please take time to complete this 2 min Petition and distribute to as many people as you know. Lets get those numbers in PPL. Sign the Petition with the VPA (Vapour Product Association) on below Link 

http://vpasa.org.za/index.php/vaping-testimonials/

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kurt Yeo (25/5/18)

The SA Vape Survey: https://www.formget.com/app/form/share/lojq-297819 
The aim of the survey is to demonstrate the positive impact that vaping has had on smokers in South Africa. So please share your story. The bigger the sample collected the stronger our argument becomes.


----------

